# Role-playing



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

I've only done it for a short part of one CBT session and I'm questioning its effectiveness. Because it's in a controlled environment with someone who knows all your hang-ups, it feels artificial and, for me, awkward. And I wasn't at all like how I typically act in social situations.

Did role-playing with your therapist actually help improve your social skills? Can you give examples of role-playing situations you've done so I have some idea of what to expect?


----------

